# Créer et vendre une application sur l'App Store



## florentindm (5 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour a tous 
En fait je voudrai me lancer dans la creation de jeu sur l'app store mais je ne sais du tout comment faire, ni quel codes il faut utiliser.
Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner quelque conseils ou des liens ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Rez2a (6 Janvier 2009)

Salut,
déjà j'espère que tu as déjà des notions de programmation parce que le langage n'est pas franchement évident.
Après, il te faut un Mac (obligatoire), un compte sur Apple Developer Connection (ADC) (developer.apple.com) pour télécharger tout ce qu'il faut (notamment XCode qui te permettra de créer ton code, Interface Builder pour les interfaces, iPhone Simulator pour tester tes apps), et quand tu seras au point tu pourras acheter une licence pour particulier (100) afin de pouvoir mettre tes applications en ligne.

Les outils utilisés sont les mêmes que pour développer des logiciels sur Mac OS.
Le langage utilisé est Objective-C, avec le framework Cocoa.
La documentation d'Apple est fournie avec XCode mais ne compte pas sur ça si tu débutes dans la prog, de même il existe un livre (Programmation Cocoa sous Mac OS X) que j'ai commencé il y a pas longtemps et qui explique vraiment bien les choses, mais n'espère pas comprendre quoi que ce soit si tu n'as aucune notion de programmation.

Bref cherche les sujets dans cette section, tu n'es pas le seul dans ce cas, et les réponses sont les mêmes pour ceux qui souhaitent développer sur Mac OS ou sur iPhone.


----------



## dmo95 (8 Janvier 2009)

Bon résumé, auquel je rajouterais qu'il existe d'autres solutions pour arrondir ses fin de mois ... 

Il ne faut pas penser que l'AppStore est la "vache à laid" de ce début du XXIeme siècle, pour quiconque souhaitant se lancer dans le développement !! Je ne suis même pas convaincue que tu rentres dans tes coûts ^^...

Et regarde un peu sur l'AppStore qu'est ce qui marche bien, tu seras vite confronter à la réalité !

PS : Cela ne t'empêche pas de te lancer, et d'investir dans le livre de Aaron Hilegass, moi même en pleine lecture. 

Bon courage


----------



## BS0D (9 Janvier 2009)

dmo95 a dit:


> Bon résumé, auquel je rajouterais qu'il existe d'autres solutions pour arrondir ses fin de mois ...



Je te suis là dessus ...



dmo95 a dit:


> Il ne faut pas penser que l'AppStore est la "vache à laid" de ce début du XXIeme siècle, pour quiconque souhaitant se lancer dans le développement !! Je ne suis même pas convaincue que tu rentres dans tes coûts ^^...



idem



dmo95 a dit:


> Et regarde un peu sur l'AppStore qu'est ce qui marche bien, tu seras vite confronter à la réalité !



... et elle est triste cette réalité. Des trucs qui servent à rien, des trucs qui servent à rien, des trucs trop cher pour ce que c'est ... ça me dégoute limite d'y foutre le nez ! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
Les trucs utiles existent déjà tous (ou presque), alors autant être déterminé à se tourner vers l'innovation révolutionnaire! 

Nan, je pousse un peu la chanson et je caricature, mais c'est vrai qu'avant de penser foutre une app sur l'app store, faut déjà penser à apprendre la programmation et pousser largement ses connaissances


----------



## Durandi (21 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un sait-il comment faire pour mettre des ebook en vente sur l'app store ?

merci


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Janvier 2009)

Tiens, avant hier, une de mes appli a été refusée sur l'Apple Store pour violation de l'article 3.3.12. On est en train d'essayer de contacter Apple pour comprendre... 
Bienvenue en USSR.

Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (22 Janvier 2009)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Tiens, avant hier, une de mes appli a été refusée sur l'Apple Store pour violation de l'article 3.3.12. On est en train d'essayer de contacter Apple pour comprendre...
> Bienvenue en USSR.
> 
> Cordialement



 camarade!

3.3.12 Applications must not contain any obscene, pornographic, offensive or
defamatory content or materials of any kind (text, graphics, images, photographs, etc.), or other content or materials that in *Apple's reasonable judgment* may be found objectionable by iPhone or iPod touch users.

manger des pommes


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Janvier 2009)

Tout à fait. Monsieur Jourdain faisait de la prose sans le savoir, moi c'est du pornographique (ou de l'obscene, je cherche à savoir).
Amusant, non ?

Cordialement


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Janvier 2009)

Bon, nous avons essayé de contacter Apple, sans succès. Et c'est un peu enrageant, car cela nous  semble vraiment injuste.
Pour ceux que cela intéresse les détails sont sur notre Blog :

http://www.myriad-online.com/cgi-bin/blog/blog.pl

Cordialement

PS: Si quelqu'un a des contacts chez Apple pour pouvoir s'expliquer, je suis intéressé...


----------



## tatouille (22 Janvier 2009)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Bon, nous avons essayé de contacter Apple, sans succès. Et c'est un peu enrageant, car cela nous  semble vraiment injuste.
> Pour ceux que cela intéresse les détails sont sur notre Blog :
> 
> http://www.myriad-online.com/cgi-bin/blog/blog.pl
> ...



tres interressant car ces mots sont presents dans le Harraps et le oxford dictionary qui sont les references de la langue Anglaise, ces mots existent meme si ils sont dit "vilains"

ce n'est pas obscene en soit, c'est leur utilisation, donc quand tu vois les captures, ceux qui les ont faites sont obscenes  donc condanables au etats unis en effet ils t'envoient des images avec fuck fuck cum ecetera , vas y vous pouvez vraiment les emmerder, je vous conseil de passer par un courrier d' avocat si il n'y a pas de reponse rapide


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Janvier 2009)

Boh!
Je pense qu'a un bout de la chaine, il y a quelqu'un qui applique ses consignes sans chercher à reflechir. Je ne le blame pas, c'est son job.
Ce qui est dommage c'est de ne pas pouvoir s'expliquer avec quelqu'un, une personne qui ait deja consulté un dictionnaire de sa vie et lui dire que tous les mots doivent être traduits, même ceux qui font partie du langage de tous les jours, voire les mots grossiers.(Mais jamais vulgaires)

C'est un exemple, à mon avis, typique de ce à quoi la tentative de controle du contenu peut mener. On accepte la "boite à pets" mais on censure la traduction de "motherfucker"'. 

Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (22 Janvier 2009)

ou bien des expressions telle que "A la mords-_moi le nud_", oui cette situation est ridicule, et la réponse d'Apple digne d'un illetré  chose possible aux US car l'ecole publique etant payante, j'y vis et je pense toujours que c'est le tiers-monde


----------



## BS0D (23 Janvier 2009)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Boh!
> Je pense qu'a un bout de la chaine, il y a quelqu'un qui applique ses consignes sans chercher à reflechir. Je ne le blame pas, c'est son job.
> Ce qui est dommage c'est de ne pas pouvoir s'expliquer avec quelqu'un, une personne qui ait deja consulté un dictionnaire de sa vie et lui dire que tous les mots doivent être traduits, même ceux qui font partie du langage de tous les jours, voire les mots grossiers.(Mais jamais vulgaires)
> 
> ...



Bah oui dommage, ton app m'intéresse en plus !



tatouille a dit:


> ou bien des expressions telle que "A la mords-_moi le nud_", oui cette situation est ridicule, et la réponse d'Apple digne d'un illetré  chose possible aux US car l'ecole publique etant payante, j'y vis et je pense toujours que c'est le tiers-monde



Y ayant vécu un bout de temps, je confirme que c'est pas du tout les plus évolués. tiers-monde c'est pousser un peu loin, mais effectivement y'a des choses à revoir...


----------



## Mala (23 Janvier 2009)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Ce qui est dommage c'est de ne pas pouvoir s'expliquer avec quelqu'un, une personne qui ait deja consulté un dictionnaire de sa vie et lui dire que tous les mots doivent être traduits, même ceux qui font partie du langage de tous les jours, voire les mots grossiers.(Mais jamais vulgaires)



Bonjour Didier,

as-tu pris contact avec Michel Sutter (Sr. Partnership Manager. WorldWide Developer Relations - Europe)? Je pense que c'est le mieux placé pour trouver un interlocuteur pour ton problème.

Ses coordonnées à cette adresse:
http://developer.apple.com/fr/regions/europe/contacts.html


----------



## Didier Guillion (23 Janvier 2009)

Merci Mala,

Je vais essayer.

Cordialement


----------



## Didier Guillion (23 Janvier 2009)

Tu a fait très fort Mala !

J'ai enfin eut un contact chez Apple au téléphone (deuxième fois en seize ans de developpement sur Mac), une personne charmante, on s'est expliqué et je pense qu' il a compris notre position.
L'affaire devrait avancer dans le bon sens.

Je te fait la bise !


----------



## dmo95 (23 Janvier 2009)

Ah oui il est si charmant que ça, je vais l'appeler moi, j'ai besoin d'un stage à Cupertino pour la fin d'année scolaire !!

​


----------



## Mala (23 Janvier 2009)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Je te fait la bise !


Heureux d'avoir fait avancer le schmilblick. Michel est quelqu'un de très serviable sur qui on peut compter. Et vu que c'est le responsable des relations développeurs pour l'Europe, il a toujours de bons contacts en cas de soucis.

J'espère que ton affaire va se solutionner rapidement. Il n'y a pas de raison. Je pense que tu as simplement été victime d'une mise en oeuvre un peu trop "à la lettre" des règles de l'App Store. 

Cordialement,
Mala.

PS: je regrette de ne pas avoir vu ton message plus tôt. Cela aurait sans doute évité que certains partent direct en live dans les réactions sur Mac Bidouille suite à ta news.


----------



## Mala (25 Janvier 2009)

Je constate avec plaisir que la version Italien/Anglais de WordReference est disponible sur le store.


----------



## Didier Guillion (25 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

On commence un peu à désespérer...  Voila plus d'un mois que l'on soumet à nouveau notre application WordReference et qu'elle est systématiquement refusée.

(Pour résumer, la premiere soumission de l'application a été acceptée et est présente sur le store, seulement maintenant il nous faut faire une mise à jour de celle ci et la demande est déboutée pour "obscénité")

Je doute qu'Apple Europe ait le moindre poids vis à vis de la maison mère.

Quelqu'un a t il un contact chez d'Apple, que l'on puisse enfin s'expliquer ?

Cordialement


----------



## BS0D (25 Février 2009)

Si ça peut aider, moi j'ai un contact dans un centre agréé qui connait bien quelqu'un d'un service "important" chez Apple (de là à dire lequel, aucun idée). 

Je dois justement aller le voir cet apres midi pour lui déposer mon MBP, voudrais-tu que je lui glisse un mot ?

On sait jamais...


----------



## Didier Guillion (25 Février 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Si ça peut aider, moi j'ai un contact dans un centre agréé qui connait bien quelqu'un d'un service "important" chez Apple (de là à dire lequel, aucun idée).
> 
> Je dois justement aller le voir cet apres midi pour lui déposer mon MBP, voudrais-tu que je lui glisse un mot ?
> 
> On sait jamais...




Ce serait très gentil de ta part, on commence a désesperer un peu...

Cordialement


----------



## BS0D (25 Février 2009)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Ce serait très gentil de ta part, on commence a désesperer un peu...
> 
> Cordialement


Pas de souci, aucune garantie bien sûr ... mais je vais faire ce que je peux et je te tiens au courant ce soir


----------



## esmilutevi (4 Septembre 2009)

voila je dépoussière ce topic, 



j'ai un projet de jeux video, mais il est comment dire...un peu borderline !^^
j'ai peur du coup de me voir censuré l'apple store

le jeux en question est un tower défense : "Défense La France".
c'est un tower défense, qui se passe sur la mer méditerrannée, le but vous l'avez deviner = empecher les vagues d'imigrés.
je suis pas du tout raciste,  mais bon ca serait un jeux assez cartoon au niveau graphisme, donc on tombe vraiment dans la carricature, ( ce qui aide pas ) mais y a pas de partis pris, les unités qui empêche le passage, sont des gros beaufs...

bref a votre avis est ce que je passe la censure, y a t-il moyen d'être commercialisable?
ou de faire un buzz ??

voila sinon j'ai un très bon niveau en graphisme, 2d,  3d je fais une école de cinéma d'animation... donc de ce coté la ca le ferait bien.


----------



## BS0D (4 Septembre 2009)

perso j'y crois pas trop... va bien falloir que tu décrives ton jeu à un moment ou un autre et je suis sûr que tu vas devoir trouver un autre scénar. 

Déjà moi là tout de suite, je trouve ça limite de ta part ...

'pas raciste du tout hein" --> ouais mais bien sûr ! Un truc qui s'appelle "défendre la france" et qui consiste à empêcher les immigrés de passer en leur bourrinant la gueule ? Tu crois qu'ils vont prendre ça comment sur l'app store, eux qui refusent le mot "fuck" ou "cul" ?


----------



## tatouille (4 Septembre 2009)

ca me rappel un jeux sur amiga ou il fallait nicker saddam et shooter des terroristes :rateau:
ton jeux est raciste, ton jeux est irrespectueux, ton jeux est cynique, ton jeux est a gerber

les migrants illegaux ne sont pas heureux d'etre migrants illegaux, tu sais si t'es heureux et en securité chez toi tu ne tentes pas l'aventure de l'immigration illegale qui est souvant synonyme de mort, ces personnes: etre humains ne font pas ca vraiment par choix mais par besoin, tu es a gerber, tu es une carricature du petit fasco qui se defend d'etre raciste.


----------



## Fieldrunners (5 Septembre 2009)

Salut l'amour Leton,

Laisse tomber tatouille, c'est le genre de crétin de bobo moralisateur qui stigmatise les soit disantes caricatures alors qu'il est en plein dedans. Non seulement des comme lui on en voit à la pelle dans toutes les manifs et ils sont franchement à fuir, mais qui plus outre, alors qu'ils se permettent de faire la morale à tour de bras en public, ils affichent des soutifs en photo de profil dès qu'il se sentent un peu moins exposés (alors qu'internet est tout sauf un lieu privé)

Bref, ce genre de crétins il faut les laisser aller au manifs se saouler la gueule, griller des saucisses, et jouer du djembé, en ayant le sentiment d'oeuvrer pour la paix dans le monde, et faire ce qui te semble intéressant de faire, aussi bien artistiquement, que dans ton engagement politique ou non.

Comme dirait un chanteur populaire assez apprécié par le public des manifs, mais jamais vu là bas, mieux vaut en rire que s'en foutre. Je pense que notre société française doit avoir le pouvoir de rire de tout. Ton jeu, à l'instar de Desproges dans son sketch sur les juifs, dispose d'un effet cathartique intéressant. On comprend très bien lorsque tu décris les unités du jeu, que les choses sont faites avec humour et dérision.

C'est précisement le genre d'oeuvres capable de choquer, de soulever l'opinion, mais aussi de faire rire, et finalement de permettre d'aborder un sujet grave d'une manière décomplexée. Nous vivons dans un pays à l'expression libre, et c'est un pouvoir dont on doit user. Rire c'est fédérateur. Rire d'un sujet important c'est fédérer autour d'un acte citoyen.

Courage pour ton développement ! 

P.S : Shooter Sadam et les terroristes, ça n'a rien a voir, mais c'est pas non plus une mauvaise idée. Enfin pour Sadam il est un peu tard, et pour les terroristes j'espère que Tatouille est à l'abri.

P.S 2 : Dans ce message je me sers d'un simple message d'un internaute afin de me permettre de lire entre les lignes et de l'accuser de pensées ou de propos sous jacents afin de le mépriser et de l'insulter tout en travestissant volontairement son propos et les idées qu'il venait défendre... En gros Tatouille, dans ce message je me conduis comme toi. Et c'est pas du joli. C'est même le genre de comportement qui pourri cette société bien plus profondément que le simple problème de l'immigration. Maintenant tu t'achètes un miroir, ou à défaut tu te regardes un peu le nombril, et tu reviens t'exprimer sur des forums quand tu sauras un peu te tenir. (Parole d'un type à 1 message envers un type à 3666 messages)

Merci !


----------



## esmilutevi (5 Septembre 2009)

tatouille >  c'est juste un truc pour rigoler, je compte faire des design sympa en plus
bon je vais me moquer des burqa par exemple ,
c'est a dire y a un bateau a moteur qui passe avec des meufs en burqa qui bronze a l'avant, bah c'est ridicule voila...
t'auras aussi un gros beaufs dans l'eau, cramé par le soleil, tout rose, avec une boué de canard un casque de vicking, ki pete dans l'eau pour faire des dégat de zone

bon voila tout ca c'est con c'est pour rigoler, c'est tout, je vais pas changer l'avis des gens avec mon jeux quoi !! 

c'est commme les blagues sur les blondes ou sur les juifs, ca me fait rire, mais j'ai pas de haine particulière envers elle !!

c'est juste pour rire !!

voila tatouille j'espere que je t'ai rassuré, tu te fais une image horrible de moi =p.

edit =  et j'espere que personne va me piquer mes idées la j'en ai dit beaucoup !


----------



## BS0D (5 Septembre 2009)

Fieldrunners a dit:


> Salut l'amour Leton,
> 
> Laisse tomber tatouille, c'est le genre de crétin de bobo moralisateur qui stigmatise les soit disantes caricatures alors qu'il est en plein dedans. Non seulement des comme lui on en voit à la pelle dans toutes les manifs et ils sont franchement à fuir, mais qui plus outre, alors qu'ils se permettent de faire la morale à tour de bras en public, ils affichent des soutifs en photo de profil dès qu'il se sentent un peu moins exposés (alors qu'internet est tout sauf un lieu privé)
> 
> *blah blah blah, fuckin blaaaah*



Du total hors sujet qui va être supprimé sous peu, mais tu lances le débat alors on continue...

J'ai presque envie de dire: retourne courir dans ton pré fieldrunner (avec des pensées comme ça je te vois mal sur les race tracks parce que tu dois vraiment être handicapé). 
Le genre d'abruti qui s'inscrit sur un forum pour exprimer ses pensés à 4 francs 6 sous de pseudo-tolérance tout en prônant "entre les lignes" comme tu dis de la xénophobie exacerbée, et tout en démontant un partie tout aussi caricaturale de la population que celle qu'elle défend, juste dans le but de pourrir quelqu'un dont il s'est fait une opinion en 2/2 via un message réactif. 
Sous l'humour tu crois pouvoir tout déguiser? NON, NON et NON, l'humour on s'en sert souvent pour faire passer des idées de fasco comme les tiennes et c'est trop facile... alors prends pas ça comme argument ça tient pas debout et on le sait tous. 
Bref, t'es pas crédible dans tes propos et tu me fais pitié.



esmilutevi a dit:


> voila tatouille j'espere que je t'ai rassuré, tu te fais une image horrible de moi =p.
> 
> edit =  et j'espere que personne va me piquer mes idées la j'en ai dit beaucoup !



Je te rassure, tout le monde s'en fout de tes idées. Tu vois, tu aurais dû présenter ton jeu avec l'ironie qu'il y a derrière tout de suite.
Tente le coup avec ton jeu et vois ce que ça donne mais je t'accorde peu d'espoir sur l'appstore. Au moins tu te seras amusé avec ton design.


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2009)

esmilutevi a dit:


> le jeux en question est un tower défense : "Défense La France".
> c'est un tower défense, qui se passe sur la mer méditerrannée, le but vous l'avez devin*é* = empecher les vagues d'imigrés.
> je suis pas du tout raciste,  mais bon ca serait un jeux assez cartoon au niveau graphisme, donc on tombe vraiment dans la carricature, ( ce qui aide pas ) mais y a pas de partis pris, les unités qui empêche le passage, sont des gros beaufs...


et si on faisais un jeu avec des tigres, panthères, et autres animaux de macosX avec des developeurs cachés dans des grottes qui sortiraient pour montrer leur applis et si le résultat est pourri, les fauves le mange sur place, membre par membre ?
du coup il pourrait retourner a sa grotte mais pourrais encoder moins vide car il n'aurait qu'un bras par exemple  
bon bien sûr les mauvais dev seraient représentés sous forme de beauf bling bling 

qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## Fieldrunners (5 Septembre 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Du total hors sujet qui va être supprimé sous peu, mais tu lances le débat alors on continue...
> 
> J'ai presque envie de dire: retourne courir dans ton pré fieldrunner (avec des pensées comme ça je te vois mal sur les race tracks parce que tu dois vraiment être handicapé).
> Le genre d'abruti qui s'inscrit sur un forum pour exprimer ses pensés à 4 francs 6 sous de pseudo-tolérance tout en prônant "entre les lignes" comme tu dis de la xénophobie exacerbée, et tout en démontant un partie tout aussi caricaturale de la population que celle qu'elle défend, juste dans le but de pourrir quelqu'un dont il s'est fait une opinion en 2/2 via un message réactif.
> ...



Dans ce message je me servais d'un simple message d'un internaute afin de me permettre de lire entre les lignes et de l'accuser de pensées ou de propos sous jacents afin de le mépriser et de l'insulter tout en travestissant volontairement son propos et les idées qu'il venait défendre... En gros BS0D, dans ce message je me conduisais exactement comme toi. Et c'était pas du joli. C'était même le genre de comportement qui pourri cette société bien plus profondément que le simple problème de l'immigration. Maintenant tu t'achètes un miroir, ou à défaut tu te regardes un peu le nombril, et tu reviens t'exprimer sur des forums quand tu sauras un peu te tenir. (Parole d'un type à 1 message envers un type à 1834 messages)

Tu te doutes bien que si je m'incruste dans une conversation sur un forum dont je ne fais pas partie (apple ! ) ce n'est pas avec l'ardent désir d'exprimer une opinion mais principalement avec celui de venir défendre un pote. Maintenant si ta seule manière d'aller à l'encontre de mes propos n'est pas d'y faire directement référence mais d'essayer d'y voir quelque chose de sous jacent, je prend ça comme un compliment... Puisque de manière directe, cela signifie que mes propos étaient inattaquables pour toi.

Quant à ta menace de censure de la part des modos tu peux certainement te douter que je n'en ai rien à foutre. Je sais que la France soumise aux doctrines bien pensantes est l'un des tous premiers pays occidentaux à prôner la censure. Elle a même des soldats qui exercent gratuitement leur mépris via internet et autres médias ""libres"".


----------



## esmilutevi (5 Septembre 2009)

Naas > je te sens créatif toi aussi !! j'aime bien. ^^

à défaut d'avoir l'applestore, ca sera gratuit, mais j'espere accompagné d'un super buzz !!

j'ai dessiné 5 heure hier soir pour ke le premier design de barque soit parfais.
je suis vraiment un bosseur, quand ca me passione !


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2009)

Fieldrunners a dit:


> Quant à ta menace de censure de la part des modos tu peux certainement te douter que je n'en ai rien à foutre. Je sais que la France soumise aux doctrines bien pensantes est l'un des tous premiers pays occidentaux à prôner la censure. Elle a même des soldats qui exercent gratuitement leur mépris via internet et autres médias ""libres"".


les modos ne censurent mais appliquent le règlement, celui que tu as lu.
en tant qu'ancien modo je ne me sent pas soldat etc etc :mouais:

et puis honnetement ton copain peut se défendre tout seul non ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h08 ----------




esmilutevi a dit:


> Naas > je te sens créatif toi aussi !! j'aime bien. ^^
> 
> à défaut d'avoir l'applestore, ca sera gratuit, mais j'espere accompagné d'un super buzz !!
> 
> ...


et l'orthogaffes ça te paçione Ôçi ?


----------



## Fieldrunners (5 Septembre 2009)

Je sais pas si t'as beaucoup d'ami Naas, mais si c'est le cas je te conseille d'avoir pour premier réflexe de savoir comment tu peux les soutenir avant de réfléchir au fait qu'ils puissent se démerder seuls ou pas. On appelle ça la solidarité, ou la camaraderie, au choix.

Quant au fait de comparer un modo à un soldat, qu'est ce qu'un soldat ? C'est celui qui applique ses consignes avec acharnement sans avoir une vraie marge de réflexion personnelle. C'est aussi le boulot d'un modo non ? Le soldat l'est aussi souvent par conviction (car oui il réfléchit, mais en amont, pas après), et je pense qu'on peut dire qu'un modo agit également par conviction puisqu'il passe des heures à taffer bénévolement. Jusque là le comparatif se tient. On peut également aller plus loin en disant que le coeur de leur mission est quand même avant de tout de corriger les opposants aux intérêts qu'ils défendent. Mais on peut également dire qu'en définitive ils sont là pour (ou au moins ils le prétendent) amener la paix dans le lieu où ils exercent. Tu vois, si ils n'ont pas les mêmes armes, ni les mêmes capacités, on peut tout de même dire qu'un parallèle existe.


----------



## esmilutevi (5 Septembre 2009)

Naas >  en revanche là, c'est fois c'est plutôt bas , je veux bien faire un effort sur l'orthographe, mais bon tu pourrais prendre en compte la totalité de mon message, au lieu de le snober... t'es pas au bac francais, t'es pas mon examinateur, arrête de prendre les gens de haut s'il te plait !


----------



## Fieldrunners (5 Septembre 2009)

esmilutevi a dit:


> Naas >  en revanche là, c'est fois c'est plutôt bas , je veux bien faire un effort sur l'orthographe, mais bon tu pourrais prendre en compte la totalité de mon message, au lieu de le snober... t'es pas au bac francais, t'es pas mon examinateur, arrête de prendre les gens de haut s'il te plait !



A mon avis sa maman lit le forum et il veut lui prouver qu'il écoute bien son maître en classe... Il a quel âge ? :mouais:


----------



## Didier Guillion (5 Septembre 2009)

esmilutevi a dit:


> voila je dépoussière ce topic,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'idée est "border line" comme tu dit. Une suggestion de réajustement :
Tu appelle cela "Terre d'asile" et un peu à la gremlins, tu doit *empêcher* les gros beaufs de bloquer les réfugiés.
Plus il y en a qui passent, plus tu marques des points. Quand à l'AppleStore, tu aurait situé cela sur la frontière Mexicaine, cela aurait été plus délicat mais la France... 

Cordialement


----------



## esmilutevi (5 Septembre 2009)

tout d'abord merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, et merci d'y trouver une solution ! 

après je trouve que ca dénature beaucoup trop mon idée a la base, ma première motivation, est pas d'etre admis dans l'applestore, mais de faire un jeux qui va au bout de mon idée, en tant qu'artiste, je peux pas .... faut aller au limite de ses délires !!


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2009)

Ben je t'invite à aller jouer des limites, en tant qu'artiste comme tu le revendiques, un peu loin, et de laisser nos braves bourgeois macgéeens entre eux.

Ton sujet de jeu est naze (tatouille a raison dans son argumentaire).

Si tu veux être drôle, pose-toi la question de l'auditoire. On peut rire de n'importe quoi mais pas avec n'importe qui. (dixit un mort)

Maintenant ouste.

ps : emmène ton pote avec toi, vous vous sentirez moins seuls.


----------



## Fieldrunners (5 Septembre 2009)

Tu transpires l'intelligence Da Capote. 

Enfin je crois que c'est un peu trop tard, t'as déjà tout transpiré là. Allez va te réhydrater ! ^^


----------



## esmilutevi (5 Septembre 2009)

da capo >bah tu sais t'es pas obligé de reponde surtout pour dire ca,  
laisse mourrir la discussion toute seul, si personne a rien à ajouter...
tin mais c'est fou comme les gens se permettent des trucs sur internet, et prendre de haut les autres...

Edit: toi aussi t'as des gènes d'ancien modéreaux, c'est pour ca que tu te la ramènes comme un cowboy.


----------



## Fieldrunners (5 Septembre 2009)

Et en plus ils ne supportent pas de se voir remis en place avec les mêmes mauvaises manières que celles dont ils usent lorsqu'ils se croient dans leur bon droit.


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2009)

esmilutevi a dit:


> bah tu sais t'es pas obligé de reponde surtout pour dire ca,
> laisse mourrir la discussion toute seul, si personne a rien à ajouter...
> tin mais c'est fou comme les gens se permettent des trucs sur internet, et prendre de haut les autres...



Dehors les trolls.


----------



## Fieldrunners (5 Septembre 2009)

Sur ce topic nous sommes venus parler d'un concept de jeu, sur ce topic tu es venu nous insulter. Maintenant tu reprends ton dico du net à la définition troll et tu pars saluer ton miroir.


----------



## esmilutevi (5 Septembre 2009)

derrière l'ordinateur ; y a un être humain qui se cache !  hé ouais je suis pas un trolll, ni un gobelin ou ce que tu veux...alors respecte moi un peu !


----------



## BS0D (5 Septembre 2009)

Fieldrunners a dit:


> Sur ce topic nous sommes venus parler d'un concept de jeu, sur ce topic tu es venu nous insulter. Maintenant tu reprends ton dico du net à la définition troll et tu pars saluer ton miroir.


Toi ta g*****, t'es pas venu parler d'un concept de jeu, t'es venu faire chier le monde avec tes remarques à 2 balles. 
Gicle d'ici, t'as rien à y faire et t'apporte rien de constructif : tout ce que tu fais c'est le chien-chien à sa mémé qui protège son pote qui peut pas défendre son concept tout suel comme un grand. Et rajouter des messages pourris à chaque intervention de ton petit copain (qui est moins agressif que toi, lui).
Dégage.


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2009)

je serais curieux de voir les IP de nos deux posteurs.
bon un gros nettoyage du soldat en vert et on repart sur de bonnes bases


----------



## Fieldrunners (5 Septembre 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Toi ta g*****, t'es pas venu parler d'un concept de jeu, t'es venu faire chier le monde avec tes remarques à 2 balles.
> Gicle d'ici, t'as rien à y faire et t'apporte rien de constructif : tout ce que tu fais c'est le chien-chien à sa mémé qui protège son pote qui peut pas défendre son concept tout suel comme un grand. Et rajouter des messages pourris à chaque intervention de ton petit copain (qui est moins agressif que toi, lui).
> Dégage.



Et te voilà qui sombre dans la vulgarité et l'agressivité. Pathétique.


----------



## BS0D (5 Septembre 2009)

Fieldrunners a dit:


> Et te voilà qui sombre dans la vulgarité et l'agressivité. Pathétique.


 
OOh, chien-chien montre les dents! GgrRrrrRrr... :afraid: 
Pathétique? c'est moi le pathétique agressif? haha, mais c'est quand meme vrai et t'as quand même rien à dire pour ta défense, hein chien-chien?
Ou devrais-je dire "ouaf-ouaf" pour parler ta langue et que tu comprennes un peu mieux.



naas a dit:


> je serais curieux de voir les IP de nos deux posteurs.
> bon un gros nettoyage du soldat en vert et on repart sur de bonnes bases


 
Tas sûrement raison *naas*, c'est bien le genre de type à faire ça... "pathétique"


----------



## Fieldrunners (5 Septembre 2009)

Lorsqu'il y a ne serait-ce qu'une once d'argument je relève mais la tu m'excuses je n'ai plus 17 ans.


----------



## esmilutevi (5 Septembre 2009)

Bon voila, moi j'ai eu ce que je voulais en tout cas, plus d'info sur la soumission des appli à apple,  je vois qu' y en a qui connaisse du petit monde bien placé,
je reviendrais lorsque j'aurais une appli  plus concrete !
aller a+


----------



## BS0D (5 Septembre 2009)

esmilutevi a dit:


> Bon voila, moi j'ai eu ce que je voulais en tout cas, plus d'info sur la soumission des appli à apple, je vois qu' y en a qui connaisse du petit monde bien placé,
> je reviendrais lorsque j'aurais une appli plus concrete !
> aller a+


 
J'ai foutu la zone et j'me casse. Bien joué. 



Fieldrunners a dit:


> Lorsqu'il y a ne serait-ce qu'une annonce d'argument je relève mais la tu m'excuses je n'ai plus 17 ans.


 
Espèce d'ignard, si tu ne relevais pas tu pourrais simplement ne rien poster. Mais le fait que tu postes prouve que ça t'affecte, et que tu te comportes bel et bien comme un puceau effarouché, que tu aies 17 ans ou plus.

Bref, maintenant ton petit copain se casse, alors fais-en autant ... va coucouche le chien-chien


----------



## Fieldrunners (5 Septembre 2009)

Non ça prouve simplement qu'un larbin tel que toi m'offre une belle distraction en cet après midi nuageux.


----------



## BS0D (5 Septembre 2009)

GGGGrrrrRrR... ouaf !  t'es pas encore barré toi ?!







Moi j'ai rien à faire je suis au boulot, alors tu me distrais c'est marrant.

Eh, on va faire un jeu drôle, je te lance un bâton SUUUUPER LOIN, et toi tu cours derrière OK ?
[en espérant que le bâton arrive au fond d'un ravin et que tu coures encore derrière]
Allez, 1, 2, 3 ... GO ! COOOOOOUUURS ! Ouaf-ouaf !


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2009)

Fieldrunners a dit:


> Non ça prouve simplement qu'un larbin tel que toi m'offre une belle distraction en cet après midi nuageux.



Si tu te permets d'écrire ce genre de posts après uniquement 10 posts, le problème vient plus de toi que les autres, cela n'a rien contre toi en particulier, c'est une analyse statistique.

Pour information les coups de boule en dessous de 50 posts sont gris, il te faudra quelque posts avant que tes petits poings puissent faire quelque chose.

Franchement, l'idée du jeu est sordide, si tu veux défendre ton "copain" oriente son énergie vers quelque chose d'autre, car si son idée provoque un tollé ici, je te/vous laisse deviner les réactions sur une plus grande échelle.

joli tes  pour écrire des immondices, mais bien loin de la "défense de mon copain"

bon bref


----------



## tatouille (5 Septembre 2009)

je lisais comme cela je le l'ai laissé revenir, car si j'avais repondu comme chacun sait la premiere fois il ne serait jamais revenu mais dois je attendre avant de le pulveriser :rateau:


----------



## dmo95 (5 Septembre 2009)

Ils sont ou les modos ?! En 2 ans d'activités sur ces forums, je n'ai remarqué encore aucun comportement comme celui-ci... 

Comme quoi la communauté Mac est digne de ces utilisateurs, mais pour le coup... il n'en est pas un (un Mac User) OUF !

Puis pour ripposte, je pense que tu peux te lâcher tatouille !


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2009)

:modo:


----------



## Rez2a (6 Septembre 2009)

Mouais mouais, je suis d'accord avec je ne sais plus qui pour dire que vous vous êtes un peu vite emballés pour descendre celui qui parlait du principe de son jeu en criant au fascisme, pour moi c'est une attitude encore plus insupportable que le racisme primaire mais bon bref.
Le fait est qu'il n'y a *aucune* chance pour que ça soit validé sur l'App Store, et une application sur iPhone non jailbreaké ça se télécharge par l'App Store et pas autrement, en réponse à celui qui voulait faire son jeu, tu ne pourras pas le diffuser par un autre moyen.
Après, rien ne t'empêche de le coder et d'y jouer avec l'iPhone Simulator...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Mouais mouais, je suis d'accord avec je ne sais plus qui pour dire que vous vous êtes un peu vite emballés pour descendre celui qui parlait du principe de son jeu en criant au fascisme, pour moi c'est une attitude encore plus insupportable que le racisme primaire mais bon bref.



Ben c'est quand même clair que ce sont des militants d'extrème-droite qui veulent lancer un jeu pour faire de la propagande non? 

Ou alors des trolls qui jouent la provoc

Mais peu importe : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:sleep:


----------



## grumff (6 Septembre 2009)

Roh la vache, lire ce genre de post de bon matin, c'est hardcore. Évidemment que l'humour border-line ça fait polémiquer et ça a de bonnes chances de partir en live, c'est comme aller parler de mac sur Clubic, c'est bon à marquer des points godwin. Mais quand on vient poser une question pour savoir si ça peut passer sur l'appstore, et je confirme que les chances sont faibles, il faut s'attendre à encaisser ce genre de remarque et pas aller chercher les copains pour réattaquer dans l'autre sens, c'est ridicule et c'est complètement hors sujet sur ce forum.


----------



## itens (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, je suis encore novice en programmation mais j'aimerai savoir si c'est possible de creer une application indépendante qui pourrait permettre a un utilisateur quelconque de regler le niveau de lumiere dans son appartement, allumer, eteindre, lancer sa chaine hifi,.... via son iphone ?
Bien sur en ayant creer au préalable un lien entre les lumieres, la chaine hifi, et un recepteur centrale et d'utiliser le iphone uniquement comme une sorte de telecomande? 

j'ai entendu dire que ca deja été fait mais si quelqu'un avait quelque infos pour m'aider ce serai sympa.


----------



## twinworld (23 Novembre 2009)

itens a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis encore novice en programmation mais j'aimerai savoir si c'est possible de creer une application indépendante qui pourrait permettre a un utilisateur quelconque de regler le niveau de lumiere dans son appartement, allumer, eteindre, lancer sa chaine hifi,.... via son iphone ?
> Bien sur en ayant creer au préalable un lien entre les lumieres, la chaine hifi, et un recepteur centrale et d'utiliser le iphone uniquement comme une sorte de telecomande?
> 
> j'ai entendu dire que ca deja été fait mais si quelqu'un avait quelque infos pour m'aider ce serai sympa.


message posté seulement 4 fois... http://forums.macg.co/app-store/application-de-domotique-des-idees-286545.html


----------



## jmg.apps (22 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous! 


Nous créons actuellement des applications iPhone, Android. Il vous  suffit d'avoir une idée de développement nous en parlons et réalisons si  nous le pouvons votre idée! Nous pouvons créer un site internet en lien  avec l'application ainsi qu'une page sur les grands réseaux sociaux  pour assurer une communication digne de votre Appli!

Pour plus d'information contactez nous:
jmg.apps@gmail.com

Ou rendez nous visite sur:
https://www.facebook.com/JulienMaxsApps

Merci à vous! 

Pensez y nous la créons!


----------



## tatouille (22 Juin 2012)

:sleep: peigne zizi


----------



## Nouillateur (5 Juillet 2012)

Alors voila, pour la création ils y a déja de bonnes réponses, la question que je me pose, c'est comment on fait pour vendre son app. Parce que franchement j'e my perds moi-même entre les millions de produits sur le marché.
Vaut-il la peine d'engager une entreprise qui vous fait de la pub sur internet?  J'ai trouvé ça: http://madvertise.com/fr/ Vous pensez qu'il faut débuter sur le marché internatzional ou plutôt national pour commencer? Merci.


----------



## tatouille (6 Juillet 2012)

le nouveau bill gates


----------

